# Inappropriate Acronym Use



## hibiscusmile (Aug 10, 2012)

This is being used a lot here lately, just wondering if we could tone it down to "good grief, great day in the morning, Well, I never, thumbs up, thumbs down, I don't believe it, I don't believe my luck, lucked out, cost me and arm and a leg, and now this, don't think I can go on, don't wanna go on, whats going on, what, why, isn't this enough, sick, tired, cross, mad, take it outside, wanna fight, can't fight, can't fight any more, don't wanna fight, keep it up and were gonna fight, fridays fight night, me and my crippled mantis, can you believe that, can you believe this, can you believe it, dont wanna believe it, dont wanna believe this, believe it!, what a rotten thing to happen, rotton no good molt, rotton female, rotton male, rotton flies, rotton cricket ate my mantis, rotton cricket ate my leg, rotton cricket ate my ooth, blasted wasp stung my mantis, bloody cricket, bloody roach, bloody ant, totally cannibalism, cannibals, must be a vampire, vampire sucked the blood right outta my mantis, Oh mummy!, Dude!, whyyyyyyyy, wahhhhhhh, why me, why them, why him, why her?, and my favorite, you don't know who your messing with!

course if ###### stands for white tainted female wanted, that would be ok, or ######: wanted trim female, or ######: what s the freight trains weight?, or ..... u get the picture.

also could be any of these? but for some reason grannyma don't think so!

http://www.acronymfinder.com/######.html


----------



## jrh3 (Aug 10, 2012)

+1


----------



## agent A (Aug 10, 2012)

not sure wat u mean by this but ok +2


----------



## SilentDeviL (Aug 10, 2012)

not sure what u mean by this but I'll +3  lol ..... :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: I guess is a Morning thing lol Just arrive to work and saw this ....


----------



## ismart (Aug 10, 2012)

Geez Rebbeca! Isn't it to early to be cussing up a storm? :lol: She is right though. this is a family friendly place.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 10, 2012)

haha, I bad girl!


----------



## Paradoxica (Aug 10, 2012)

My favorite would have to be "Great Googly Moogly".


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 10, 2012)

I 2nd 3rd 4th and 5th Rebecca

keep it clean people


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 10, 2012)

Jesus Christmas!!! Holy cow batman, that little wanker, burns my bisket!... :lol: I'm with you Rebecca, creative writing not abusive.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 10, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> My favorite would have to be "Great Googly Moogly".


That's from a tv show


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 10, 2012)

couple good ones~! that little wanker, burns my bisket


----------



## frogparty (Aug 10, 2012)

you dont like my language?! ######?!!!


----------



## melano (Aug 10, 2012)

I just erased my new topic begining by ######   

please don't :hang: me


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 10, 2012)

u safe! but I think frog party is in for a whoppin! :tt2:


----------



## melano (Aug 10, 2012)

I love "azure color" to write obcenity :devil:


----------



## melano (Aug 10, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> u safe! but I think frog party is in for a whoppin! :tt2:


thanks God I find the definition of whoppin here

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Whoppin

:1eye:


----------



## twolfe (Aug 10, 2012)

melano said:


> thanks God I find the definition of whoppin here
> 
> http://www.urbandict...hp?term=Whoppin
> 
> :1eye:


I'm guessing she meant whoopin???? If so, it's not the second definition in the urban dictionary. :blush:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 11, 2012)

Holy cow batman, that urban dictionary is pretty upfront and straight forward isn't it?  Made poor Tammy blush, Great Googly Moogly!!!


----------



## melano (Aug 11, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> I'm guessing she meant whoopin???? If so, it's not the second definition in the urban dictionary. :blush:


Just see the second definition :lol: 

now the most difficult for me is to use it in the life to remember it... that's what my english teacher asked to do for every new word I learned


----------



## Orin (Aug 11, 2012)

I agree if you're saying using an acronym that means a swear word is not much different than writing the swear word.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks to whoever fixed the title, is much better!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 12, 2012)

Well...I have to say I have a filthy mouth.

I come by it honestly though!

Got it from my mother.

But I will, from now on, not write it out!!!!!

Promise.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Aug 12, 2012)

You lost me at vampire mantis. So far all my mantises have been nothing but little body snatching vampires. I always start out with one cute little angelic nymph but then one morning I will come in and all that will be left of that little nymph is an empty skin with all its innards clean sucked out. The worst part is the slightly larger vampire mantis remains to try and take its place. It even changes its color from a phasty dead white to match that of the victim it is replacing. The only consolation is a larger vampire mantis generally comes to do the same to the first vampire mantis and so on until one of the top vampires, an elder, moves in. You have to be especially careful of them because they have wings and use them to slip out of their cage and fly over to your bed in the middle of the night. These are certainly troubling times.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes, yes it is a troubling time!


----------

